

Worst PPT Slides Contest Winners - chug2k
http://www.infocus.com/labs/all/visual-communication-%2526-collaboration/worst-ppt-slide-contest-winners

======
tokenadult
Submitted 54 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2558664>

